# Japs and Bells everywhere



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Danny do you use a water ring around your cage? What do you fertilize with and how often? Neighbor taught me how to grow tomatoes and I would like to learn how to grow Bell Peppers like yours.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

There you go Danny O....nice looking produce there...and even better grown yourself. Looking forward to more pictures of fall garden. Great job.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks MDLK. Pet Spoon deserves the credit. I'm just showing off her handy work. Now we need some recipes for stuffed peppers. 

Juan,
These weren't producing during the hot weather, but they started to perk up in the last 3-4 weeks. These plants are in a relatively shady area. No fertilizer (except when initially planted), and our sprinkler system was watering them 4 times a week for 10 minutes each day. Beginning 2 weeks ago, the irrigation was cut back to 2 days a week.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Meadowlark said:


> There you go Danny O....nice looking produce there...and even better grown yourself. Looking forward to more pictures of fall garden. Great job.


2X. :cheers:


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Peppers*



w_r_ranch said:


> 2X. :cheers:


 I take these are peppers from spring garden planting that made it through summer.Mine when I was able to get them through summer always did great in fall...cva34


----------



## YakMan (Dec 2, 2005)

My bells looked like crud till the first little front came through a few weeks ago. Since then they have exploded and have bell peppers every where. The rest of my garden is bare dirt!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Very nice PS and Danny...you gave me an idea for supper!


----------

